# where to find



## RStewart (May 26, 2009)

c channel for trailer. all i can find is closed c channel and i need open c channel. any ideas thanks


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 26, 2009)

I've never seen "closed" c channel. By very definition, c channel is a C shape and is open.

Do you mean square or rectangular tubing?


----------



## RStewart (May 28, 2009)

here is a crude drawing. left is c channel right is closed c channel


----------

